# iui after 3 months of clomid..is that usual?



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi ladies

just got off phone to 'jobsworth' consultants secretary and got an appointment with him for Thursday night...which am pleased about coz so quick.

But she then proceeded to tell me what she thought he would want to do now....though in her words she 'couldn't possibly say for definite....." but reckons he'll want to put me straight on IUI.

Is that right? after only 3 months on clomid? wouldn't they want to do further investigations to see why it's not worked so far? I'm still not convinced whatever was 'blocking' my tubes before my hsg hasn't done any damage.....and therefore that''s why not worked.

Am feeling a bit  

has anyone heard of this?

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya hun
sounds a bit severe to me,  unless they are putting you on the IUI waiting list which will take you a while to come to the top of the list and they suggest you continue with clomid whilst working up the list?  good luck for your appointment xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

we're paying privately so I guess there isn't a waiting list as such - just sounds a bit hasty to me as was hoping to stay off anything more invasive for a bit longer really


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i understand, I'd feel the same.  when I saw consultant she said she'd see me after 10 months of 12 on clomid to discuss the next options. don't think I'd be happy to stop clomid after just 3 months.


----------



## Lillyanne (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello

Sounds pretty severe to me too as I though most doctors prescribe at least 6 months of Clomid as it can take you that long to get your timing right etc.

The secretary could have got it wrong and may be talking above her station in trying to predict what the consultant will say.  My advice would be to make sure you are happy with the treatment you are getting.  Don't let them push you into anything you are not happy with, especially as you are paying privately!

Ask them why they are suggesting whatever they suggest and make sure they give you all the facts.

Good luck honey

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

cheers for that advice

sometimes I do wonder if they just offer certain treatment for the money it will mean we'll end up paying as our insurance providers won't pay for any treatment only investigations


----------



## Lillyanne (Jan 11, 2005)

in which case I would try and find out all of the possible investigations that are covered by your insurance and insist that your consultant offers these to you.  That way, if you do end up having to pay for some treatment then at least you will have had every investigation and know the facts.

Good luck with your appointment and let us know how you get on.

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I don't think thats right hun. 3 months isn't long enough to give it a fair shot really. As your paying privately, make sure you get some answers and don't leave there before you feel you've got all the info you need. Write a few things down so you don't forget anything.

Good luck
xxxx


----------

